# اختيار الوان الدهانات عن طريق برامج



## P!Nk_ EnG (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا هاي مجموعة مواقع بتساعد على اختيار الالوان للدهانات



يمكنكم من خلال هذا الرابط اختيار اللون المناسب وتطبيقه ماعليك سوى ان تختار من الصور 


وتطبق عليها الالوان سواء داخليه او خارجيه تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والاستفاده ...


http://www.picario-designer.com/site-pqi/?lang=en-US#


موقع جدا رائع يمكنك اختيار لون الغرفه مع الحزام المناسب للدهان بكل ارتياح..

http://www.giorgiograesan.com/it/sho...?ViewStencil=1


هذا الموقع يفيد باختيار انواع الارضيات و قطع الأثاث وتوزيعها بالغرفه لتعطيك الشكل النهائي للجلسه ..

هذا الرابط باللغه الانجليزيه 

http://www.seemydesign.com/app/RoomChoicesPage


هذا موقع يفيد لاختيار لونين لغرفة العائلية وباقي غرف المنزل كما يفيد بمعلومات عن الدهان ..

http://www.valspar.com/project-ideas..._mod_liv3.html


موقع لبرنامج دهان جدا جدا رائع ( البرنامج الثالث للدهان )

http://www.dulux.co.uk/colours/index.jsp
​


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييي بس اللينك الاول مش شغال_
_وميرسي علي مجهودك_


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## مصطفى محمودددد (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكريم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## radwa alaa eldin (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

